# Willow Eddies Saturday 02/19



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

We will be heading out to willow eddies in Lake Charles, LA around 07:00 Saturday morning and will be sleeping out there that night. Im thinking we will have between 10 and 20 bikes (mostly 300's lol). Yall come and join us....I will be on the Dark Green Brute with 32's.


----------



## LSUh20fowler (Jan 12, 2010)

Wish I could, I love riding at Willows. They have another group from kinder heading out there this weekend also. Should have a good crowd out there playing. I gotta go to work, but might try to make it out there next week when I get back in.


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Yea man i love this place as well. Mostly during the summer cause of the awesome river to swim/ride in. I cant wait, the only times i have been there have been like 6 bikes total out there.


----------



## LSUh20fowler (Jan 12, 2010)

I'll let you know when we have some more rides planned. We usually have a good size group going most rides.


----------

